# rough play - advice



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

In general I let dogs work things out between themselves, however if there is any bullying going on and the other dog is not defending itself I would step in and leash your dog for a bit of a time out. Then you can let them out together again and see what happens (step in again and separate the dogs if you have to). I would not leave the dogs alone unsupervised if they are not getting along/enjoying each other.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree with PaddleAddict - if the other dog is showing signs of stress or discomfort, step in to stop the bullying. It will help your pup to learn good manners, which will in turn help her to stay safe as her puppy licence runs out.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd suggest the same. There are advantages to letting dogs work things out, but it does no one any good to allow bullying behaviour to be repeated. Best to teach her to tone it down now. I'd let her wear a trailing line and when she gets too rough, just reel her in and give her a 30 second timeout. Poodle are SMART and she'll figure out what it is that makes the fun stop.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for the helpful ideas. There are two dogs in particular that she gets like this with. It seems like if the dog won't play or doesn't growl at her, she just doesn't let up with the jumping, running, and nipping :boink:. I like the time out idea - that has worked well in the past when she was in her bitey puppy stage. And you're right, poodles are SMART - sometimes too smart LOL.


----------

